# Stabilizing drill review



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I was skeptical of this drill when we received it but I'm really impressesd with how well it works when mixing Fresco Harmony Color Packs. I like that I can have one bucket going while I prep the next. Here's a short video we made addressing the plus's and minuses. 
https://youtu.be/aS5SBz_k7mY


----------

